# Rotting Hills Party



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a slideshow I put together for this years annual party. I'm not 100% if this belongs here. If it doesnt sorrrry.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love the slide show, nice job. Looks like your party was a big hit.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great props, and what a wild bunch of friends. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice slide show.. thanks for sharing.. seems everyone had a blast! Scary man in a pink tu tu..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay first I loved the sound track EXCELLENT choices. Second WOW on the slide show, you do excellent work. Now third, I LOVED the blue guy and girl. I want those!! Greatjob. Your party looked like so much fun. Dont forget to invite me next year


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks like a great party 
suck and blows woohoo
I made about 125 of them for ours.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice vid...fun party...thanks


----------

